# Changing channel when recording



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm sure this has come up before, but it is driving my wife crazy. When the DVR starts to record it switches from the channel we are watching to the channel being recorded. How do I get around this? I think this will only happen because the recording is hapening on the TV tuner we are waching at that time. But we could be on TV1 or TV2 so I can't configure the recording for a specific receiver and know that it will not change while we are watching something else.

Help!!!

Christopher


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Are you in dual mode? I typically run my 622 in single mode and have not had the problem you describe. I had several timers firing last night while I was watching other shows and never had a problem with the show I was watching being switched. 

..Doyle


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok this may be the problem. I had 24, the Apprentice and 2 1/2 men all going off at the same time. The Apprentice I set up for OTA. I had the 622 set in Single mode. She was watching on TV2 and it automatically switched to 24. I don't know which receiver it is set to, but I assume TV1 so it switched to TV1. Why does it have to switch??? The only way she could quickly watch the Apprentice was to kill 24.  She wanted me to call Dish as soon as I got home!! Geeze why do they have to put these all on at the same time:nono2: 

Christopher


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

chrisjs said:


> The only way she could quickly watch the Apprentice was to kill 24.
> Christopher


You should discuss with her to select the show from the My Recordings list instead of changing the channel. Or not watching shows live - if you are watching something already recorded, you aren't using a tuner to have it switched away beneath you. Instead of saying Yes to "Stop recording 24?", she could cancel, DVR until you see My Recordings, and then Apprentice, 24, and 2 1/2 would all be there to select. Start over and 300x to get back to "current". May not satisfy the "quickly" part, but you won't miss anything from any recording.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

CABill, are you married:lol: If she wants to watch something she wants to watch it live. Especially the ones that could be spoiled by finding out the results before watching it. But if I understand your reply you can watch something from the recorded viewer with a slight delay while it is recording???


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, that is correct. She would just need to hit DVR twice, highlight current recording that she wants to watch and hit start over, or if you want to go to it live, just select view.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Right. So that way even if you want to watch something in bascially it's normal time slot, you set it to record and then starting watching it from the beginning say 20 minutes later. That way you can just buzz through all the commercials when they come on and you'll be caught up right about the time the show is ending anyway.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

I think she could live with that. Thanx never thought that was possible. I will try it next time this comes up. I must say this 622 sure beats my old 4K box and saving me from having to go back to cable.  

Christopher


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I think that new users have to adjust to the new DVR mindset. Once you set up your timers for your favorite shows you should almost never have to watch live TV! It's a nice time savings as well since with a recorded program you can skip commercials or boring parts of a problem. 

Channel surfing to try and find something good on TV? With a good list of timers there is always something interesting recorded on your DVR!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

voripteth said:


> I think that new users have to adjust to the new DVR mindset. Once you set up your timers for your favorite shows you should almost never have to watch live TV! ...


You have accurately described my wife's and my viewing habits *exactly.*

Even watching the Super Bowl we viewed the final play about 4-5 minutes after the game had actually ended. DVR's have completely changed our viewing habits!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

haha no kidding there. I don't watch anything live anymore. sports I'll start 30 to 60 minutes late so I end about when the game really ends, maybe I have to watch the final 5 minutes live. But nothing else. It's so nice to be able to compress 3 1 hour shows into roughly a 2hr watching window, i can do more other things and keep up with all these shows I shouldn't be watching in the first place  hahaha


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Sports is about the only thing I *dont* do it with. Partly because I dont watch a bunch sports just for the sake of watchin sports.. but when I do watch the teams I'm passionate about, for some strange reason it's very important for me to see the plays live as they happen (save the uplink/downlink delay  ) because of the drama involved.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Now we ran into aother situation where the recording started and she was watching something that wasn't being recorded. So no way to go back and watch the start. She missed the beginning trying to find the remote to kill the recording. I am not sure that 2 things were being recorded at that time. If I am in single mode and I am watching TV1 and the recording receiver is set to TV1 won't it switch to that channel even when I am recording only one event? As you can tell I am still confused about this and if I can't figure it out my wife has no chance of getting it. My logic was to set most of my timers to use OTA and never watch OTA live. If someone could explain the best way to set my timers to keep the channels from switching, I might get out of the dog house


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Sounds like your WAF is down to almost zero. I have to admit, I was afraid of something like this so the TV my wife watches is connected to a 508. She usually can manage that remote. The 622 would be Never Never Land for her. When we are in the Home Theater, I drive the boxes. She never watches TV in there alone unless I set it up for her. I love the multiple firing timers on the 622 and drive it in Single mode. If the TV she watches is not an HD set, you may want to consider adding another receiver for $5 a month that just runs her set. Relatively cheap way to keep the peace. You can still send the 622 signals around the house on your distributed system but her setup won't be bothered by the timers you have set. 

..Doyle


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Ya, that may be my best recoarse. Definently cheaper than getting cable for her set. And she thinks cable is the answer:-0


----------



## pastabatman (Feb 2, 2006)

Seems like a last recourse, considering the expense, and loss of choice for your wife. After all, she's getting the ability to record 3 things and watch a 4th simultaneously, plus ability to skip commercials - seems sufficient motivation to learn to choose from recordings instead of live schedule. But we all have different WAF levels, I know.

You might want play with 'Record Plus', which will leave TV1 available for surfing if possible. See crystal clear guide here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53586
Probably won't help too much though if multiple shows are regularly recording at the same time.

Oh, the burdens of modern life! 

Pasta


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

I ordered another 622 for the wife so she can have her own in single mode and mine can also go back to single mode. Seems to be the most flexable setup with fewer timer conflicts. Both feed back into the house wiring so we can still watch while wandering to other rooms. With overnight guests, I switch one back to dual mode so they can have independent control.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't have my 622 installed yet (until 3/25) and have never had a DVR so maybe I will figure this out when it is installed but in the mean time a couple of questions....

I saw the chart that E* put out but am still a little confused. Here is my scenario. I have one HDTV and one SD TV. I want to use the 622 as my only receiver. I want to record most programs in HD if available which is also my primary TV in the living area. Can I record a show in HD Watch a different show in HD and watch or record a third show in SD on the bedroom TV? At minimum I may want the unit to do this. I hope it is possible. Also if so how do I need to have it set up when the installer comes? 

One other thing Does it matter if it is OTA HD? Can I only record one thing in OTA HD? Please explain this also.

Also what is "Record Plus"?

Thanks for helping a DVR newbie.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Greg L said:


> Can I record a show in HD Watch a different show in HD and watch or record a third show in SD on the bedroom TV?


Yes, however, you will need an OTA antenna plugged into the receiver in order to do 3 watch/records at the same time.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

For the setup you described. Your 622 will be near your HDTV. You will feed it with either component or HDMI (DVI is also possible if you have an HDMI to DVI adapter). Your remote tv will be fed with a coax to the antenna input. You will set the 622s frequency agile tuners to two different TV channels (eg: 63 and 65). Your remote TV can then tune either of those channels to view 622 Tuner 1 or 622 tuner 2. If a program that you choose to record is an HD program, it will record it in HD. If it is SD then it gets recorded in SD. If you watch an SD channel or a recorded SD program on your HDTV, it will be upscaled for your HDTV. It is still SD but looks pretty good on an HDTV. You didn't mention whether you have OTA signals available in your area. If you do and you have Sat locals then you will also have OTA guide information that can be used to set OTA recordings. Basically there are 3 tuners. The two Sat tuners can either be recording or tuning a live broadcast. So, you cannot record 2 Sat HD channels and be watching a 3rd Sat channel in either SD or HD. You can record 2 Sat channels and watch an OTA channel. You can also be recording on your various tuners and watching recorded programs on either or both sets. It is pretty flexible. Could it do more? I suppose but it does a lot as it is. 

..Doyle


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Just remember as Doyle said, there are 2 satellite tuners plus 1 OTA tuner. All tuners are HD and all can record at the same time.

In single TV mode, you can record on any or all tuners and watch TV from any tuner. TV2 will always show what is on TV1 (shared view enabled).

In dual TV mode, each TV has access to a single satellite tuner unless "record plus" is enabled to take control of the other TV's satellite tuner for recording so you can watch another channnel. Only TV1 has access to the OTA tuner.

Both TVs can always watch something previously recorded while recording is in progress. Also, you can enable watching what's on TV1 from TV2 (modulator setup).


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

redbird said:


> Just remember as Doyle said, there are 2 satellite tuners plus 1 OTA tuner. All tuners are HD and all can record at the same time.


So even though the output of TV2 is SD it will still record an HD program in HD. Then I could watch it on TV1 in HD or on TV2 in SD . . . correct?



redbird said:


> In single TV mode, you can record on any or all tuners and watch TV from any tuner. TV2 will always show what is on TV1 (shared view enabled).


I don't see myself needing to watch the same thing on 2 tv's besides if it is in dual mode can't I still tune both tuners to the same channel? With 2 TVs connected single mode seems unnecessary unless I want PiP. Or am I missing something?



redbird said:


> In dual TV mode, each TV has access to a single satellite tuner unless "record plus" is enabled to take control of the other TV's satellite tuner for recording so you can watch another channel. Only TV1 has access to the OTA tuner.


So if I am in dual mode and recording a program on TV1 then I cannot watch another program on TV1 (I would have to go to TV2 to watch something else)?

. . . And if I am recording two different programs at once then in dual mode then I could only watch what is being recorded on the respective TV? (without an OTA connected)



redbird said:


> Both TVs can always watch something previously recorded while recording is in progress. Also, you can enable watching what's on TV1 from TV2 (modulator setup).


Sorry this is still confusing to me but I am sure I will understand once I play around with it


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Greg L said:


> So even though the output of TV2 is SD it will still record an HD program in HD. Then I could watch it on TV1 in HD or on TV2 in SD . . . correct?


Exactly. Tuners and outputs are separate so while the TV2 output may be tied to tuner 2, it does not limit what tuner 2 can view or record. The TV2 output will downconvert from whatever format you've recorded. TV1 output will convert to your TV type settings from whatever format you've recorded.


> Sorry this is still confusing to me but I am sure I will understand once I play around with it


Especially once you let go of the notion that you must watch a program when it is broadcast. It won't matter that TV1 is recording because you'll be watcing something else you've already recorded, assuming you're watching TV at all. A DVR lets you watch what you want when it's convenient for you.


----------

